# What are you going to be for Halloween?



## larry

hmm.

I don't have a clue yet of what to wear. So many choices.
<img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>


----------



## wicked

I'm going to be a banshee. I'm gonna dress all in black, and
make an over lay of several pieces of cheese cloth, paint
my face with thinned down acrylic water-based paint,(works
really good) then make a hood of tuleing(the real fine netting
material).

OK....how's this wolf, at least you'll get to see.

http://www.halloweencreations.com/images/attic3_550.jpg

"The banshee shrieks with WICKED delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## Eerie Myst

There's a pic of what I hope to achieve to be this Halloween on this web site http://Thrillvania.com ,it's the zombie that you see on the home page, minus the dead eye, I need to see you know! LOL! I just got he foam latex kit from the boys in brown yesterday, it came with exact instructions on how to mix, how long it has to take, and how to adjust for weather! Wish me luck!<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

"where are we going....and why am I in this hand-basket"


----------



## Spyder

Im gonna b a Vampire Hunter (not a slayer slayers are the girls LIKE BUFFY speaking of the buffy premere is next week whoo hoo!) ne way im being a Vampire Hunter. You get a black trench coat carve some sticks into stakes and put them in your pocket so they are sticking out and people can see them. make your hair all messy lookun an stuff and i have a hunting cross bow(to bad i dont have an arrow lol) ne way i cant wait for halloween its my favorite holiday not even christmas beats it for me.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


----------



## wolf65

Wicked and Eerie, I'd love to see those pictures! They appear to be referenced to a spot on your hard drive. You will need to upload them to a server first to be seen by the rest of us.

Spyder, welcome to the Halloween forum! Check those weapons at the door. You will find all kinds of creatures of the night here that can be quite friendly.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”


----------



## Eerie Myst

Wolf,
Thanx for letting us know you couldn't see the pics! LOL! My bad, hehehe. We changed it to the sites, I don't know how to do the whole loading to a server, I wouldn't even know which server to load to for that matter. <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> If you could help me out a bit I'd appreciate it!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



> quote:
> Wicked and Eerie, I'd love to see those pictures! They appear to be referenced to a spot on your hard drive. You will need to upload them to a server first to be seen by the rest of us.


"where are we going....and why am I in this hand-basket"


----------



## Pumpkinking

> quote:
> Wolf,
> Thanx for letting us know you couldn't see the pics! LOL! My bad, hehehe. We changed it to the sites, I don't know how to do the whole loading to a server, I wouldn't even know which server to load to for that matter. <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> If you could help me out a bit I'd appreciate it!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> "where are we going....and why am I in this hand-basket"


Do you have webspace somewhere where you can post pictures? If it is like geocities or freewebspace.com they have their own webbased uploading program that is easy to use. The unfortunate downside is that they don't allow the image to be linked externally. If you have webspace with your ISP you can upload the pictures using a file transfer program like wsftp or cuteftp. If this doesn't make sense feel free to email me at [email protected]

I AM the Pumpkinking


----------



## wolf65

I was going to recommend Bravenet which Larry first mentioned. I have used them for a long time for their free counters and guest books, but have never actually tried their photo service. I wasn't aware some of these free services don't let you link externally. This must be what lordwolfgangkrauser was talking about - temporary services. The web addresses for his pictures were only temporary so it wasn’t very effective trying to link to them in posts. 

Any ISP I have ever used includes some free web space, if you have that option getting and learning a file transfer program is the way to go. WSFTP Pro is my favorite.

Wicked, I think your Banshee will be really spooky. I love that site, www.halloweencreations.com by the way. I have had it book marked in my favorites since discovering them last spring. Their Mr. Chaney and Barlow props are amazing.

Eerie, that is one corpse in serious need of a dermatologist, I love it! 


“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”


----------



## nobodysangel

Hi all!<img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>
I don't really know what to wear at halloween and it's allways the same thing each year.
I'm stuck in the choices : Cleopatra, Buffy the vampire slayer, a geisha (chinese girl if some of u don't know) etc.
Well in resume i like different origines, i love music and i love watching tv so if u guys have ideas in those categories please post them here
thank you!

~*~Nobody's Angel~*~


----------



## spooky

I have my costume almost figured out. I may change it just a little, but I don't know yet. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Here is a link to the pic of my costume as it is so far. http://b5z.net/i/u/560769/f//2002costumepic2.jpg


----------



## larry

Hey Spooky,

That is an AWESOME looking costume.


-------------------------
Larry M.


----------



## wolf65

I love it! I think those glowing eyes are just what my Pumpkinheaded Grim Reaper costume screams for.

“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”


----------



## booknerd91

> quote:_Originally posted by Larry_
> 
> hmm.
> 
> I don't have a clue yet of what to wear. So many choices.
> [8)]


Thats why I havent found a costume yet either[}][}]

booknerd91


----------



## wytchy

I might be an egyptian vampire, but a bit different... I would braid my hair (which is dark brown so I might dye it black, but probably not), wear egyptian style clothes (not neccesisarily in the colours they had then, I'm not certain yet), etc. I think this idea might be a bit elaborate though, so I might not.

~Ro~


----------



## rod spain

For years I called myself FRIER FILTH.I had a monk's robe and put on my own version of "acid rain" on my face.Last year I bought a "headless"guy outfit and scared the H-LL of of the trick or treaters.This yer I'm planning to get a over the head werewolf mask,shirt and hands.AND GO TO TOWN!

rod spain


----------



## spooky

Help I Need A Costume Contest!
Please visit http://www.hauntedhousereviewcrew.com/costumes to find out more.

The whispering grew louder, and so did the uneven beating of my heart.


----------



## Vampyre

I NEED SOME SERIOUS HELP WITH A COSTUME IDEA!! I have a tight budget so I can't do anything extravagant. I wanted to be a vampire- for some reason I have never been one. The only problem is that 2 of my other friends are doing the same thing. Either I have to have a REALLY good vamp costume or I need to find something else!! HELP!!!!!![)]

I may be a little vampyre,
but I'm real tough and mean,
fangs like these you've never seen!


----------



## wytchy

Dear Vampyre - are you male or female? if you were female you could go as a classic vampires victim turned into a vampire - loose hair, puncture marks on the neck, pale skin, dark nightdress, fangs, droplets of blood at the corners of the mouth... If you are a guy then you could go as a bouncer but with fangs and drops of blood - it worked really well for one of my guy friends!

---A Vampyre Laydee--- "My BITE is worse than my signature!"


----------



## Vampyre

Sorry! I did forget to mention that little detail didn't I? I'm a girl. I've been looking around for ideas and things that I could do instead of a vampire, but I haven't really had any luck. I really want to be a vampire but I don't want to be a vampire the same year as two of my other friends. I also don't want to be a vampire the year after them.....

I may be a little vampyre,
but I'm real tough and mean,
fangs like these you've never seen!


----------



## Zaurusman

> quote:_Originally posted by wolf65_
> 
> except I will have a Jack-o-lantern head. I used one of those realistic carvable foam pumpkins and carved an evil face.


[:0] Where do you find these? I must have one!! Any more details on the procedure to make such a thing into a mask? I was dressed up similarly last year, and lamented that I wore a kid's mask from Wal-Mart rather than something suitably adult-size and realistic. I was in fact here to ask if anyone had any ideas when I tripped over your post.

Must be my lucky night... 

TIA!

- Zaurusman


----------



## actress_chick

I have several possibilities on what I'm gonna be: 
1- Samara Morgan from "The Ring" 
2- Carrie 
3- A kitty cat ( with a really short skirt)


Which one should I be? please reply.

Heather


----------



## rod spain

I vote for #3 but I would bet that you would like to be Samara Morgan.By the way check out my website at www.creativecorpses.com

rod spain


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I haven't dressed in "Drag" to do house tours in many years now, but just recently some old customers of mine returned and told me how shook-up they were to find me dressed this way the first time they came here! Maybe watching "Jody" in "Silence of the Lambs" in their motel room just before they knocked on my door had some influence?
Being the only people in a three-story Motel was sort of strange for them too, the whole town and happenstance just seemed to be setting them up for me!
Yes, "Memories!" hahahah!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## rod spain

Do me a favor GYM,don't wear any mini skirts if you do the DRAG thing.

rod spain


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Never wore any mini-skirts, I was actually trying to look like the celebrity -of-the-moment, Loraina Bobbit.
The video featured hot dogs, knives and the Oscar Meyer weeinie-mobile, which had passed me on a flatbed going north on route 39, but I just so happened to have my video camera with me!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## nosta

what am I gonna be for Halloween? Most likely.....BROKE!!!!


----------



## rod spain

I've got an idea for ya.Go as a victim of an I.R.S. audit!

rod spain


----------



## nosta

lol...they do like to drain you to the last drop of blood , don't they?


----------



## rod spain

They are the origional BLOODSUCKERS!

rod spain


----------



## ZacharyBinks

Decisions,Decisions


----------



## ZacharyBinks

Oops I posted to Quick. I can never decide what to be because I work in a costume shop and there is so many nice things.


----------



## ZacharyBinks

> quote:Originally posted by wolf65
> 
> except I will have a Jack-o-lantern head. I used one of those realistic carvable foam pumpkins and carved an evil face.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you find these? I must have one!!


You can get these Pumpkins at Michaels Arts and Crafts and they are out on the sales floor as we speak.


----------



## kruel 1

I'm not sure yet,although I have some ideas.I usually go to a couple of different parties,so I can wear more than one costume if I want to.Some good friends of mine have a different theme every year and it's always alot of fun!I've gone to their parties for the last four years and I usually wait until I know the theme before I choose a costume.


----------



## wolf65

Thanks Binks! I forget there are other sections to this forum sometimes. Michaels is exactly where I got mine from. I tried carving an elaborate werewolf design and screwed it up. I decided I could carve away my messed up section, flip it around and make a great mask. Everyone loved it.

“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”


----------



## rod spain

I get this catalog call"things that you never knew existed"and last year I ordered a Headless skeleton costume.I sat in a chair next to my corpses and when the TOTS and their parents got close to me I just jumped up out of the chair and scared the you-know-what out of them.This year I saw a great werewolf over the head mask with a jaw moves when you talk PLUS you can get the hands and a white "were-shirt".Sounds like a plan to me.

rod spain


----------



## wolf65

I like that catalog. Here is the web site for anyone interested.

http://www.johnsonsmith.com/website/aspfiles/home.asp

“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

My "Halloween" was in March, making a costume to wear to the Haunted Attraction Ball in conjunction with the Transworld Halloween show.
I used a large liquid soap bottle(empty) for a very light-weight form for a cow-head, I glued black and white "Cow-Furr" over it, the bottles plastic-formed handles worked out well as the cow horns with small modification.
I attached everything together with aluminum pop-rivets.
The vet up the street sells pig-hooves for dog-chew items, I sewed and glued some of these into the feet of my costume for some nice clacky-hooves to annoy others with when at the party.
My neighbor gave me a mask(he made) that wasn't quite perfect(he's a perfectionist too), I painted it all strange, bright colors, it looked sort of "insect" or "Alien-like", round, open-mouth, stylised skull, sort of design. It looked cartoonish and a bit startled with the paint job, this suited me.
Then I took some bright red vynl, sewed it into a tube, stuffed it with scrap cloth, tied it every 2 inches and effectively created what looked like a major intestine.
Some red shimmery material just hung down from the chest, when I was at the ball, three people came up to me , individually (wearing incredible facial appliances and make-up, looking like they just stepped from a movie set!) and said, "You have the Most disturbing costume here!"
I guess it was sort of an insect-alien that had just ate it's way through a cow? The cow head sat ontop of the insect-alien head like a hat. (a big hat, same size as the alien's head)
What I'm going to be next March? I sure don't know yet?

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## rod spain

Hey Gym!Got Milk?

rod spain


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

The "Insect-Alien" got the milk.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## wytchy

I'm gonna be Frankenstein's monster's teenage daughter with a bolt through my belly button!!! lol

---A Vampyre Laydee--- "My BITE is worse than my signature!"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

Just think how Frankenstein could solve his problems when dealing with his teenage daughter, just pull her brain out and replace it with a more mature one!
(This gets everyone passed those hormonal years quickly and relatively painlessly!)
He could get her to the operating table by telling her the surgery was going to be some of the physical-enhancement variety that insecure teenagers sometimes believe they need!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## rod spain

If raising kids was that easy I would have done a LONG TIME ago!

rod spain


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I always thought the main problem with raising kids is that for the first 15 years we want them to strive to immitate us, then when they do, we discover that we really don't like people that are just like us!
Poor crazy, mixed-up kids!
"Youth is wasted on the young!"

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## rod spain

You're right Gym,WE should hav the YOUTH,not Them!

rod spain


----------



## silverclaw werewolf

Finally a forum for a person like me, who thinks that that the space between Halloweens is just filler  Hello everyone!

I spent a good part of last year working on this year's costume - a very detailed werewolf. The head/hands/feet were constructed by Lance Pope of Thrillvania before his sad passing last year. 

Not having the funds to spring for the $5000 body that went along with the other pieces that I had invested in, I decided to be creative and take it upon myself to fabricate my own. I used Lance's website as a blueprint and constructed a muscle suit from foam. I then took on the tedious task of machine sewing Alpaca fleece to 4-way stretch fabric to create a fursuit. Four months later, my werewolf was finished. My husband thought I was crazy, but he agrees with me that Silverclaw came out very well. 

Due to the cost and time involved, I think I'll be prowling Halloween nights as Silverclaw for a loooong time to come! I don't have a server to host pictures, but if anyone is interested, please drop me an e-mail and I would be happy to send you a pic. 

Happy Haunting to everyone!


----------



## rod spain

Mr.Silverclaw Werewolf,Glad to have you aboard.Checkout my website at www.creativecorpses.com,I would love to see some pics of the werewolf that you've created.Keep in touch,lots of good people here with some good talents.See ya.

rod spain


----------



## Samaras Sidekick

<center>I'm definately going as Samara for Halloween. Shes awesome! I'm her sidekick... heheh...</center>

<center>*I am Samara's Sidekick...*</center>


----------



## silverclaw werewolf

Spooky was kind enough to host a picture of my costume for me. My hubby is in the fox costume, don't we make a cute couple? 

You may have to cut and paste the link into your browser.

http://www.hauntedhousereviewcrew.com/silverclawwerewolf

Less than three months to go!


----------



## paintsaint

awsome costumes silverclaw.. who is in the dog costume in the lower left? 
I'm not exactly sure what i am going to be this year. some sort of rotting decaying guy i think. i need to start gathering some ragged clothes and make-up idea's.


If a deaf person swore, would you wash there hands out with soap?


----------



## rod spain

Did you all need flea bath before you went out trick or treatin?Just kidding.

rod spain


----------



## silverclaw werewolf

Great comment about the 'little dog' Paintsaint! LOL

To answer your question Rod, I didn't need a flea bath before trick or treating, but when I came home I sure did!

One of the funniest things that happened with my costume was my cat's reaction to it the first time I put it on. I have never seen a short haired cat get so poofy before!


----------



## rod spain

Hey Silverclaw,I bet your cat thought it was the ATTACK OF THE 50 FOOT MEOW MEOW!

rod spain


----------



## NotteDelleStreghe

Low fundage this year.. so.. i'm going to make Jack Skellington and Sally costumes for my boyfriend and myself.


----------



## Sirus

Hey every one I'm brand new here.
Anyways, I'm creating a team of vampire hunters with my best friends. Kind-of based off of the anime Vampire Hunter D. I have a basic idea already but does anyone have ideas for me? I'll accept any ideas. Thnx ppl!

-Sirus Squire, the Vampire Hunter


----------



## Mr_Nobody

I've got about a dozen costumes to choose from (probably more if I mix and match outfits). Not to mention, Halloween is not the only night I get all decked out for. This Saturday is my first outting when I head to Galacticon (an RPG convention my company is going to), and I'm dressing up as an Orc (see a post on the General forum for more info).

Then I do the Halloween party for my Apartment complex, and I'm not quite sure what I'll be doing for that yet. A co-worker and myself may dress up as Freddy (him) and Jason (me) and have our own little Freddy vs. Jason, but I don't know yet.

Then there is Halloween Day, when I'm in class as a teacher. We can't do much in the way of Halloween stuff (that's the bad thing about living in a small Georgian town). I'll be going as my evil twin brother. I did it a few years back, and built it up so much leading up to it, that there are still kids asking if that really was my brother or not.

Then there is the big night...Halloween Night! I honestly don't know what I'll be dressed as. Don't have one clue, but I'll figure something out. Last year, I was so busy around that time of month, I threw something together literally that night.

But my fun is not over on Halloween Night. The next day I'm running my Haunted House (Dark Terror 2) at my school's Fall Festival, where I will be Jason toting the ever fun filled chainsaw, scaring the **** out of the kiddies.

Let's just say I've got a busy costume wearing season.

Visit my little corner of Horror...

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/MrNobody/NightofHorror/


----------



## wicked

*WOW, Mr. Nobody! Talk about busy! What Galacticon? I thought it was over this year. Where is it at?*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## Mr_Nobody

Galacticon Quest is being held at the University of Georgia in Athens. It's the first year that they have had it. They're hoping to make it an annual event, and eventually give DragonCon some major competition. He's hoping to get some big turn-outs. If you live in the Georgia area, check it out.

http://www.galacticquest.com/galactic conquest/galacticconquest.htm

Visit my little corner of Horror...

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/MrNobody/NightofHorror/


----------



## rod spain

Mr.Nobody,sounds like you're a busy little beaver.Hope ya scare alot of little kiddies!BWAHAHAHA!

rod spain


----------



## Mr_Nobody

I unofficially call the Haunted House..."Teacher's Revenge"

Especially this year, seeing most of my Haunters are teachers as well.

Visit my little corner of Horror...

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/MrNobody/NightofHorror/


----------



## Kota Reliquary

One year, in homage to "Martha Stewart Living" magazine, I went as "Martha Stewart Dead." i wore blue-jean overalls, a flannel shirt, gardening gloves, and a red bandana in my hair. I whited out my face, created a skeleton look with face paint, and put baby powder in my hair. A hot glue gun was hanging out of one of my overall pockets, and a garden trowel from another. I took the cover off an old "Martha Stewart Living" magazine and, in large "bloody" computer font, wrote "Martha Stewart DEAD". The cover was hot-glued to a cardboard backing; I carried it. Over everything I added lots of fine cobwebs.

Rust Never Sleeps


----------



## QueenoftheDamned

Hey everyone, I have been trying to decide what to be for Halloween for awhile and I can't think of anything that will work that I'm completely happy with. I want 2-4 of my friends and I to match and I've never been anything truly scary before so that's what I want this year. By the way, I'm a girl and my friends are too. So if you have any ideas please post them and soon!


----------



## creepybob

Well QueenoftheDamned welcome to the "Best" Halloween forum on the net! Does your name have anything to do with the movie? Anyway make sure and check the general forum here as most of the member's spend their time there. Again welcome. You should post there too, you'll get more answers there. As to your question, it depends on what your dark tastes are. How far do you want to go to scare? etc.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## QueenoftheDamned

Yes,my name refers to the movie. It's one of my favorites. Thanks for your help.


----------



## wicked

*Welcome Queen of the Damned--You might also consider "The Three Sisters" from Dracula--that is if you only wind up with 3 friends. They're extermey sultry and beautiful, not to mention scary!--if you want a good look at them check out the "Bram Stokers Dracula" movie. And if you wind up with 4, and still want to dress as the sisters--well, just make one more, and go as "The Four Sisters"! LOL. *

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## QueenoftheDamned

~Wicked~ Great idea! I can't get the movie right away, do you know of any sites with pictures and information? I think that'll be perfect for us, so much thanks


----------



## Mandy

I've been so many things before that I had no more ideas!Then I ended up ordering this magazine called Large.They have a small halloween section and when I looked I found THE perfect costume!!A Winter Vampire!It's like a normal vampire but with more white,gray and blue then black.Plus it comes with icecycles and snow!I'd never seen or heard of the idea but it looks soooo cool!!!Much cooler than a normal vampire!I can't wait!

Hi,I'm an American now living in Holland.They don't have Halloween out here allthough it's becoming more and more popular.I miss Halloween so much so what my family does is throw a Halloween party every year!The dutch people love it!And I look forward to it all year!!!


----------



## Pete Mitchell

Well, happened to come on this forum and figured I'd post my costume idea.

I'm going as Maverick from Top Gun.

I bought a fight suit off of ebay for about 20 bucks. Then I bought a few random patches of ebay as well. Got some boots, aviator sunglasses, as well. To make it better, got dog tags with his name on it, as well as a patch for the flight suit that has his name and call sign. Sewed them all on, and thats my halloween costume.  I'll put links to a pictures as soon as i take some.


----------



## Mandy

For any people out there who don't know what to do.....I have a few ideas...a balloon bouquet(blow up tons of balloons and sew them onto your clothes),find someone to be a gwendolyn or a knight and you be the paige,papa smurf(this works great if your pregnant),road kill,spider victim(wrap yourself up in spiderweb,put fake spiders on you,make your skin look like you've lost lots of blood,and bruises),a banshee,Goddess of lightning(cool looking robe dress with sash,silver color in your hair with sparkles,VERY long nails(blue)makeup eyes to look powerfull and draw wavy lines(blots of lightning) on face and skin in different colors!),date raped and killed victim(tattered clothes,VERY messy hair,dirty,and dead!)rock-n-roll headbanger that was killed in a moshpit,an evil teletubbie,Satan's elves instead of santa's elves,a VERY gay Mobster....
These are a few that my family have done(just a few)if you want more ideas just ask!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## rod spain

Mandy,I like your family!LOL.Check out www.creativecorpses.com

rod spain


----------



## Hooded Shadow

I am going to get some kind of groosome (sp?) face and stuff like that

[8] Hooded [8]

Queen of Hearts, King of Spades, when you die, I'll make you pay


----------



## rod spain

Go for it Hooded shadow!Gruesome is what I like!

rod spain


----------



## Sirus

please continue Mandy....

-Sirus Squire, the Vampire Hunter


----------



## Misfit

I just bought a mask today, im not big into face painting, Well here is the mask http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_cat.asp?sqldtl=560 Its a nice mask I bought for around 30$ very detailed and im going to go to the local thrift shop and buy some old mens clothes... IM low budget! 

All is done


----------



## ICKYVICKI

What about prom zombies? Wear some really old prom dresses and splatter them with fake blood. Or Josie and the *****cats but with greusome faces? That would be cool.

You can't spell Vicky without Icky !


----------



## rod spain

Yeah,Josie and The Cats from Hell!Prom queens from Hell.I dated a Death High Prom Zombie!Yep sounds like good ideas to me!

rod spain


----------



## Mandy

My family LOVES Halloween!When we were in California my Mom still used to go trick-or-treating with us kids.Not just walking with us,but also dressing up and getting candy!LOL
We start looking for costumes already in May or June....
Someone in my family always goes as the Grimreaper.It never fails...
My stepdad is a very tall guy so it's always hard to find a costume for him...but last year we found a store not far from us where you can buy professional makeup and spirit gum!YAY!
For those of you who wanted more ideas.....
-an evil Mary Poppins(i think you get the idea,lol),the queen of halloween(like miss america but gruesome as all Hell),an undertaker(for some reason everyone believes they're evil so it's a scream!),
if you have spirit gum you can do soooo many things!We have books that tell you how do to stuff step-by-step.We love gruesome stuff,the more ugly the better..Just go at your face with the spirit gum and you can be as ugly as you want to be!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## rod spain

I tell you what....go as .....my MOTHER -IN -LAW!!!Now thats Scary!!

rod spain


----------



## Sirus

You have an awesome family Mandy !!
Is that all?

-Sirus Squire, the Vampire Hunter


----------



## twistedsister

I'm so excited, I will be a demented clown of course! [)] I have my eye on this prostectic mask that is just awesome. It will allow my mouth to move freely. It'll go great with my "Rotton Cotton" puppet! The "Monster Madness" sale starts Friday at our local costume shop and I will be the first one in the door to buy it!!!


----------



## rod spain

You Go Girl!

rod spain


----------



## Mandy

Well Sirus....I have lots more..I keep trying to rack my brain for everything we've done(we're a family of 7,so there's always tons of ideas floatin' around)
My mom went as an evil forest nymf last year which was awesome!She had on a sexy,black,tattered dress with a black robe that was tattered at the ends.she made it herself.Then we made her hair stucking out in every direction and stuck little branches in it and made a thingy out of leaves and twigs for her head.We drew vines all over her body,she had on black eyemakeup with a little bit of green and some red for an evil look and green lipstick.
She's thinking about going as that one ghost with the thing around her head in "thirteen ghosts" this year...We know how to make it perfectly,but the hard thing is trying to find something to make the head thing from.We need something that won't be too heavy,but will look realistic.Any suggestions?
We do the normal stuff for Halloween,but always put our own ideas in with it.We rent costumes sometimes,but always make it something different.An imagination can get you a long way!
Plus we read alot of fantasy books(with lots of blood and gore)so we can get ideas from that and if we dress up as one of the characters everyone knows who we are and how scary it's supposed to be.LOL
Just think about the worst nightmare you've ever had(no,not the one about being married.),add a couple things and it'll look perfect!
Alot of people buy those expensive freaky lookin' contacts...last year I just bought those normal(cheap),light blue contacts.They made me look dead.None of my little sisters friends would look me in the eyes cuz "I was too scary"......and I mean,come on,that's what we do it for,right?Scaring the crap out of the little kids...lol

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## twistedsister

Thanks Rod, thought I smelled something rotten around here! lol QueenoftheDamned, here are a few ideas for "group girl ghoulies"...

Army of Darkness- Military clothing with zombie make-up and fake blood.
Dead Secretaries- Hair in bun(sprayed lightly with gray hairpaint (for dead effect), tattered short skirts and oxford blouses, black glasses, zombie make-up on face, arms and legs, tote pencil and pad of paper.
Dead School Girls- similar to above, but with plaid skirts, solid color neck ties, knee socks and small tatered backpacks with moss and worms sticking out here and there.
Dead School Boys- similar to above, navy blue sports jacket, oxford shirts, tie or bow tie, shorts, knee socks, black shoes, hair greased back and made to look like a boy, various fake knives.
Dead Pajamma Party Girls- Tattered fannel nightgown or babydoll P.J.'s, hair in ponytails with big tattered bows sprayed lightly with gray hairpaint, bloodied, tattered and torn up teddy bears, gruesome dolls or blood splattered pillows, zombie makeup.
Psyhco Nurses- Bloody nurse unifroms, stethoscopes, hair teased and sprayed lightly with gray hair paint, fake knives in pocket, fake "syringe through the head" prop (found at most costume shops) zombie make-up and blood.
Others- Dead Cheerleaders or any athletics you want, zombied out "Charlie's Angel's", dead marching band members, of course my favorite: Killer Klowns...

you get the idea, most anything can be "zombiefied", have fun!!!


----------



## Raef_Wolfe

I'm going to be a cat creature, think anthro panther. I was going to be an anthro arctic wolf, but the fur is way expensive 

I'm making my own costume and mask. I like doing things by hand 

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## Wolfenhowie

Last year after the kids stopped coming to the house, we all went downtown to the local over-priced haunt. We all went in costume/makeup. I dressed in jeans, t-shirt, light jacket and baseball cap. I used dead-guy grey makeup from cinema secrets, my yellow contacts and shredder fangs. I was going for the Salem's Lot look. You know the guy sitting inthe rocking chair when David Soul came in? Anyway, what really set the whole costume off was-I took some leaves andglued them haphazardly around my shoulders and hat. I then took a small amount of spider webbing and drew it across th ebill of my cap down over my face! NO ONE WOULD COME NEAR ME!!!! I never said a word, moved real slow and would stare holes through people. Women and Men alike wigged. Sometimes less is more!


----------



## Mandy

Damn cool idea wolfenhowie! I will deffinetly put that down as an idea in our "Halloween idea book"!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## boogiebarb

Gonna be a dead rotting Pirate ala Pirates of the Caribbean, with a half rotting face. I'm gonna use my hubby's Reneaisance Faire costume. I have to find a striped shirt, maybe. His shirt is plenty puffy tho. I might wire a rat to my shoulder. I'm gooping my face up with liquid latex and scars, my teeth will be blacked out on the side that is still somewhat intact. The other half of my face I am going to do in skull makeup. I have a sword with a jawbone for the hilt and the blade looks all crusty and nasty. Should be loads of fun. Party, party, party.

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------



## ChikaGirl19

Well, I want to be a vampire victim/turned vampire. My idea is to get a girls vampire costume then cut it to my way. When I went to my best friends house I put on this cool white powder and bright red lipstick, eyeshadow, and blush then dabs of red and brown lipstick as the bite marks. I really looked cool. My friend did the same but all blue. We put on all black clothes for me and all blue clothes for her. It was the coolest I had ever seen as a halloween costume for me. Of course I couldn't see a thing because I had to take my glasses off but it was and will be well worth it.

Is Aqua a sissy band? Heck no!


----------



## asian_punky_brewster

[pink]So, my best friend and I are debating as to what we should be for Halloween. Our first thought would be Velma and Daphne from Scooby Doo, perhaps able to convince my bf to don some flared pants and be Shaggy or Fred...

But we're trying to look for other ideas. TV/Movie/book character chick duos/trios w/ a guy tossed in maybe...

Any help would be appreciated. We're both brunettes and she's 5'5" and I'm 5'9" if that gives you a better idea...thanks, guys!

Your ideas sound great. Last year I went as Madonna (80s style) in a black on black polka dot 80s strapless prom dress, with silverly bangles on my arms, turned a pair of fishnets into arm length gloves and had kinky hair. 

My bf went as Don JOhnson's character in Miami Vice!


----------



## Ooogiboogie

Sounds like a perfect opportunity for a Pimp Daddy and his two favorite hoes to hit the town. One of the PAs at work is coming to our party as a pimp and about 10 or 12 of the nurses are coming as his oversexed hoes. Course it didnt take long for that to get back to his wife and you can pretty much guarantee she will be present to keep an eye on her man.. lol.. its gonna be a good party.. lol


----------



## rod spain

I would go as my mother-in-law but I can't make myself THAT UGLY!LOL.Got a great dead zombie outfit with a very detailed body suit & mask.Got me a fake chainsaw that makes decent chainsaw sounds.Gonna scare the crap out of some kids!.....Can't wait!!!

rod spain


----------



## Mandy

There's this woman here in Holland,she's very known.She had plastic surgery done on her face.She wanted to look like a black panther,and I have to say she does kinda look like a panther,but oh my god she has THE perfect halloween face!I'll try and find some pictures of her on the web...
Hey Rod,does your wife ever read any of this???!!!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## rod spain

Nah,my wife thinks I'm nuts anyhow and she knows that I can't stand her mother.Come to think of it she really can't stand her that much either!

rod spain


----------



## Mandy

I wonder if her mother ever passed by this website........hmmmmm

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## rod spain

Nope.The only thing she passes is Gas!Her bible is the National Inquirer tabloids.

rod spain


----------



## Isis

Basically I'm going to be a twisted Tinkerbell for this year.  I have the Tinkerbell outfit but I'm going to wear thigh hi fishnets and fishnet gloves. Not sure if I should wear the wings and silver fangs though. What do you guys think fangs and wings or no?[?]

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------



## Barbarella

Hey all! Just stumbled onto this forum-- fanbloodytastic!! There needs to be more hardcore Hallowe'en freaks like us in the world!!
I'm really wanting to go as a werewolf this year, not all the way (don't think I could stand that much fur!), but somewhat mid-transformation. I'm thinking a long, shaggy wig, pointy ears, red eyes, maybe gluing some greyish tufts of hair randomly, and fangs and claws. I was looking at werewolf prosthetics, but they all seem to be full on dog-face, which is not quite subtle, although I wouldn't mind *some* sort of face make-up. Does anyone have a good suggestion for realistic claws?
Cheers!


----------



## Mandy

YES,do the fangs and wings! That'll look so damn cool!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## Isis

Well then I'm just gonna hafta. If you want I can e-mail pics and all. Should be able to get my e-mail from the profile page.

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------



## ceenspots

I love Halloween and every year I have my costume idea way in advance of the big day. However, I'm pregnant this year, but not big enough that it is really obvious, but too big for my normal clothes. Any ideas for a prego lady?
The past few years I have been a Dalmatian, Cruella da Ville, and Peter Pan. You can see some pics here: 
http://www.dalspot.homestead.com/Halloween2000.html

Thanks!

Amy


----------



## Mandy

You can go as an insane smurf(my mother went as a one when she was pregnant).You can also go as a mother pregnant with a demon child(I'm sure you can get some ideas from that).If you want something easier and not too scary,you can go as a pregnant witch.....

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## beckers03

Im not really sure of what to be for halloween here is one idea i found but i'd rather go scary the funn but yea here is my only idea any others would be great! *Wild Girl Caught On Tape*: Wear a flesh-colored body suit with a shirt pinned up as if you were flashing. Attach a black cardboard rectangle to the front of your chest, with the word “CENSORED” painted in white letters.
Thanks
Becky


----------



## nekura

Well, my boyfriend and I decided that we should do something completely contradicting. He's an incredibly dominating personality, and usually considered...well, evil. I however am "generally" innocent, playful....yet only halfway evil ^_^ In any event, I'm going as a devil (slutty devil really.. PVC mini-skirt, fishnet, PVC corset, horns, fangs, tail, fork...etc) and he's going as an angel. He's going to be wearing this black spiked collar that's about 4" tall with chain link connecting that to a bondage-cuff on my wrist. I want to handcuff his wrists together, but I'm not sure how practical that woul be. So yes, there you have it.


----------



## scottharpold

Hey, We had a great Halloween party this year. My wife and I really enjoy our growing Halloween party, and we tend to have quite a bit of drinking to add to the excitement. Each year we try to dress as a team. This year we did a bit of a spoof on Conan and Red Sonja. We went instead as Conan the Beer bellian, and Red Shotya (or Shots for ya). I added a beer belly and emptied some six packs of beer that I wore around my neck. Of course this is with the other warrior attire. My wife had a belt and leggings that she put shot glasses on. We also taped an empty alcohol bottle to a fake sword. She also had the red hair and warrior attire. It worked great


----------



## bodybagging

THIS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/rob_johnson48128/vwp?.dir=/Bodybags&.dnm=me+again.jpg&.view=t

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## deadinside

i donno wat ill be this halloween. Im not at all creative in any way so i guess ill be buyin a retarded ugly costume from maul mart lol
anyway if i could make something myself i probly would be a box! lol

Tiff


----------



## JOttum

This year I might go as Leatherface, rather uninspired, but I won't have much time for a costume AND yard haunting, what with only being back in country some time in September. Something easy like that, or a zombie or Mike Meyeres etc....

"Who will survive, and what will be left of them"


----------



## Raef_Wolfe

Devil. Red colored skin, black hair with red spikes, black formfitting garment, opera length fingerless gloves, high heels...the works 

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## badboych

This past Halloween I was dressed up as a plump old granny. It was so much fun walking around and getting looks and many laughs from passerbys.

I got a bulk of my costume at my local Salvation Army and put it together. The whole costume cost me $25.00. Plus the money goes to charity.

I took a pair of white sweats and stuffed the legs with baiting. Then I put on two pairs of tan stockings over them. Then I put on the outfit and stuffed pillows to make me look plump. On went the wig and make up to make me look like an old granny. Hence I became a plump old granny.

Some people I bumped into thought I was really as big as I appeared. They said my plump legs really made the costume belivealble. I had so much fun that I am doing this costume next year.

If anyone want to see my photos please e-mail me and I will send you my pictue plus how I put it together.


----------



## LorieStrode68

I know this sounds played out, but I am planning to be a student of Hogwarts from Harry Potter, or perhaps one of the porfessors.

Just a side note, I'm not liking Halloween on a Sunday this year[|)]

LorieStrode68


"Hey! I went to Long Beach State. Same as Speilburg."
--Halloween Ressurection


----------



## frightmaster

> quote:_Originally posted by LorieStrode68_
> 
> I know this sounds played out, but I am planning to be a student of Hogwarts from Harry Potter, or perhaps one of the porfessors.
> 
> Just a side note, I'm not liking Halloween on a Sunday this year[|)]
> 
> LorieStrode68
> 
> 
> "Hey! I went to Long Beach State. Same as Speilburg."
> --Halloween Ressurection


Halloween on a Sunday is not bad. Makes having the poarty n Saturday much better. Plus I can use a lot of stuff I would for the party for the kids to. I do not even need to take a day off of work to et it up.

Halloween only comes around once a year. For us it is from Nov 1 to Oct 31.


----------



## Shehee

I was thinking of going as the Greatest American Hero. I'll have to make the costume, of course, and get a perm....


----------



## BlackRose

Kind of on the topic........
Have any of you used cosmetic contacts for your halloween costumes? I have heard good things and horror stories (In a bad way, he he he) about them. Are they safe? [B)]

BlackRose


----------



## sisvicki

Raef, do you have that costume ready already? I'd love to see a picture of it. Thinking of talking the hubby into being a devil and you always have good ideas.

HHH


----------



## Elza

The contact lenses look great, but they are expensive. No real horror stories...just don't share - you can spread germs/viruses. I'd like to use a pair. Just think with the right costume... and the contacts, you could be unrecognizable to friends. Boy that would be fun.


----------



## frightmaster

> quote:_Originally posted by Elza_
> 
> The contact lenses look great, but they are expensive. No real horror stories...just don't share - you can spread germs/viruses. I'd like to use a pair. Just think with the right costume... and the contacts, you could be unrecognizable to friends. Boy that would be fun.


I got 2 pairs (Gree and purple) from an eye doctor. He had them as samples. I used one of each color at an attraction. It was pretty cool. The one thing is you need a lot of light in order to see them. The Cat's eyes look awesome but they were like 150.00. 

Also, NEVER EVER share them.

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## BlackRose

I thought about seeing if my doctor would give me colored samples too. I have hard contacts now so I would have to get fitted for the soft ones. I'm not sure if it would be worth it. I don't know that they would have any samples since I would need RX contacts.

BlackRose


----------



## jcarpenter2

My wife worked for an eye doctor so she got us a very low price for the contacts, which we used last halloween. Our two littlest wouldn't come near us. It was a hoot. I don't wear glasses/contacts and did find them uncomfortable but nothing that couldn't be tolorated. If you are going to be at a halloween party i would recommend them, if they will just be used on halloween night i would not recommend them because 99.9% of the people won't even notice them. Now if you get them $20 a pair, that's a different story

Life is full of choices - if you don't like your life - make better choices


----------



## rod spain

I think this year I might be the Grim Reaper again.I want to wear one of those faceless masks with a long black hooded robe and a fake scythe.I want to scare all the little TOTers when I stand up suddenly in front of them as they wander up my sidewalk next to sound tracks,corpses,graveyards,vampires,etc.!

rod spain


----------



## sprfly

A zombie...again! I never get tired of dem brains. Mmmmmmm.

http://www.brains4zombies.com/

-fly

Check out my props here


----------



## BlackRose

I don't know what I am going to be this year. The theme for our Halloween party is "Classic Horror Movies" so I guess I need to come up with a costume to go with that. I need to come up with one for my Hubbie too. He is not so into Halloween as I! I was trying to think of a couples costume idea since we are the hosts but I am drawing blanks (or coming up with an idea that Hubbie doesn't like)! Any ideas???

BlackRose


----------



## blackwidow

Maybe Frankenstein's monster and his bride?
How about a pair of mummys?
Count Dracula and his victim?
Thats all my brain could come up with this early 

I don't suffer from insanity but enjoy every minute of it - Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## Bananafish

I'm gonna have a leatherface kind of costume. I'll have a chainsaw or a big knife, and pretty much everything he wears in TCM. I'm not going to buy a mask though, I'm gonna make myself some cool latex things...


----------



## LorieStrode68

Good idea fish. I own the Leatherface mask and it looks lame with an authentic costume. It was fun to be him on Halloween two years ago, but I wish I would've used a different mask. good luck!

"Hey! I went to Long Beach State. Same as Speilburg."
--Halloween Ressurection


----------



## Empress Nightshade

I'm going to be The Succubus Usher for my Shadowbox Theatre of Horror. Gotta go to the thrift store and find a vest and a cheap white blouse that shows a bit of cleavage. I'll wear black pants, pair of white gloves, my fangs and whiteout contact lenses. I'll probably slick my hair back, too. Should be fun!

Problems may come and problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## BlackRose

Hey, Empress - you can use just about any blouse and show your cleavage. Just gather the shirt in the back between your shoulder blades and pin it or stitch it. It will work ....... not that I know anything about showing cleavage...........[:I]

BlackRose


----------



## BlackRose

You know - I mean for costumes...that would be part of the ensemble....I don't go around like that everyday....you know, for effect and stuff....Oh forget it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BlackRose


----------



## Fleshrot

You're never too old to have fun or dress up! I don't know how many of you have seen the batman movies, I've created a character with the idea of 2face in mind. One side is normal, and the other side is hideous. I definitely got a lot of attention from it!

John Elks


----------



## Dante of Doom

im being a micheal myers with blood splattered chainsaw

good bad im the guy with the gun- ash (army of darkness)


----------



## wytchy

I'm gonna be a witch, with knee length high heel boots, fishnet tights, denim short shorts, this really cool black PVC top I got at a jumble sale for 20p, and a black pointy hat. I'm also gonna dye my hair black and wear lots of eye makeup.

- Wytchy


----------



## Mastahh

Once I find it, I'll be going as Bad Seed, the huge pumpkin head mask/costume..With a few modifications of course.. I'm 6'4". That costume will put me WAAAY over 7ft!!



Aboogada boogada boogada

BOO!


----------



## Dante of Doom

nm i changed my mind im being leatherface with chainsaw and blood splattered apron

good bad im the guy with the gun- ash (army of darkness)


----------



## silverclaw werewolf

For our home party, I'm going to be a dominatrix. Not very creative, but somthing that I've always wanted to do.

After winning a contest last year with my werewolf costume (see previous posts in this same forum topic), I decided to get serious about doing a good body for it. I bought a ton of synthetic silver/grey hair from Sally's Beauty Supply and made a much more realistic body. I also re-haired the head to my liking. Time to hit some more contests


----------



## Mandy

Halloween is coming up so fast....it seems like just last month I was putting on my winter vampire costume...now I have to look for 3 different costumes for this year...YAY! I'm going to visit my family in california for a month and we're spending Halloween there! We're going to Knott's Scary Farm (need a costume) and we're having a party (need another costume) and we're going trick-or-Treating(need a "damned" cool costume). I'm look around cuz I love picking out costumes, but I still don't even have one idea! I know I can do with one costume, but 3 sounds better! I just can´t wait cuz I haven´t been in the US for almost 6 years! Finally a real Halloween again!!! Now the costumes......

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## Mandy

I'm trying to get my little sister to dress up as Drew Barrymore in Scream after she's dead...She loves going as characters from different scary movies...I look around on the net alot for a little inspiration for my costumes...lately I've been looking on www.ultimatehaunt.com ( website about Knotts Scary Farm) at the pics...they've made some cool costumes and alot of cool props!
I'm surprised that there haven't been more entrys made about costumes already....

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## twistedsister

If you go to the pics section on this page you can find some random ideas for make-up, costumes, props etc...

http://www.scaryohio.com/mhc/review.htm

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## the spooky kid

i'm going to be death i'll have a dowel with bones on the outside topped with a skull around a scythe!!!!


----------



## Jacqueline_white

I am going to attempt to make a Medusa costume. Does anyone have any helpful suggestions? I would really appriciate it. Thanks. Last year I made a bride of Frankenstien costume - it was pretty easy and looked just like the costume from the movie.

- Jacqueline
It is suggested that you now hit the refresh button on your brain.


----------



## danteofdoom3

rubber snakes glued to an old wig or rubbeer snakes glued to an olf headband

i forgot my password


----------



## paintsaint

Fleshrot, how did you make your 2face costume? i had thought of that idea and really liked it but couldn't figure out a good way to do the 2 colored suit without spending a lot of green on 2 suits just so i can hack them up.


If a deaf person swore, would you wash there hands out with soap?


----------



## toonaspie

go here and help me with my costume!!!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3617


----------



## jskidman

Here's what I'm going to be. Picture is kind of small, but it's all I've got right now.

http://members.cox.net/stiltstanding/sm.jpg

stiltmonster


----------



## Mandy

That's a really cool costume!!! Aren't those things hard to walk on?

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## jskidman

They're actually easier than I expected. Once you get it in your mind, it's no different than walking normally. Most people think just a push and you'll fall, but not the case. As with normal walking, you make adjustments to regain balance. True, until you develop new muscles in your legs, you may feel more unstead, but it's just a matter of practice, something I don't get enough of!! [:I]

Now if I could only find ways to make money with it.
sm


----------



## InUrDreamz

For my Halloween Party, I'm goin to dress up as Paris Hiliton. I'm going to be wearing the outfit she wore on the advertisments for the first season of The Simple Life, the denium one. Then for Trick-or-Treating ((my last year )) my two best friends and I are going out as The Sanderson Sisters from Hocus Pocus. They're the ones that I'm throwing the party with. Does anyone have an activity ideas for a party that worked real well? The ages are from 15-18. This is what we've got so far:

-Mummy wrap
-Halloween Name Game
-Bob for apples
-Scavenger Hunt
-Siamese Twin Relay
~a couple standing back to back while linking their arms at
their elbows will walk with a bucket of candy that the have to
give to the next couple
-Twister
-Costume Contest

We want this to be our BEST party yet, so if you have any sugestions please post them!! Thanks!!

<center>xoxo-tara-xoxo</center>

..::~°*Everyone is a moon, and has a dark side that he or she will never show to anybody*°~::..


----------



## danteofdoom3

Monster movies halloween trivia


----------



## HalloweenBride2004

Well, since we are getting married the day after Halloween...me and my fiance are going as a goth punk dead bride and groom. He has the tailcoat and I have a fabulous long satin dark grey skirt. I just need the black veil and the black roses, he need the top hat and we are set.

We thought it would be funnier if My soon to be husband dress as the bride and me as the groom at our Halloween Wedding reception, but that would freak out his German parents.


I'm not weird...you are just boring.


----------



## phunkyb1tch

I am going as a Vampiress along with my date as a Vampire. I bought this dress - http://www.ronjo.com/Merchant2/merc...de=08268655100&Category_Code=wmn&Store_Code=C

Have been embellishing it with black beads & black Victorian era lace to give a more gothic feel. Got a hoop skirt off ebay, my Crazy Lenses in White Out, a really cheap long black wig that I have tossled to look like Samara in the movie The Ring, amazing make up from Ben Nye, and just ordered my fangs and mouth blood. 

I did a "dress rehersal" last night and I'm super excited! This is the first time I ever went as something horrific- always done the bar **** thing...this is SO much fun! I showed my family to get their opinions and they couldn't even look at me. I looked terrifying. Can't wait!

"A squirrel is just a rat with a cuter outfit!"


----------



## Wolfman

I escort guests through our Haunt, so I can't be anything too scary. My costume ingeniously incorporates a microphone and speakers, so I am sure to be heard. Looks fan-ta-bulous under Black Lights. My Costume? The ghost of The King, Elvis Presley. 

Thang-ya-vera-much.

Wolfman


----------



## Booterbunz

I'm going to be the same ole same ole..a zombie. This year, I'm determined to have my makeup look alot better! I got a old 80's style work dress from Goodwill. I've been aging it for the last week and am wearing nylons with holes and dirt on my legs...and of course the big 80's hair! LOL



Send..more..brains


----------



## CreepyKitty

This is what I am going to be ON Halloween this year:

http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=12881&PCatID=&ccatid=

I will probably get some different wings to go with it because I don't really like those too much. Maybe something bigger that looks more like butterfly wings that are black or purple.

But more than likely since its on the weekend I am just going to dress up every day that weekend, maybe something different every day. One day I may wear my Gothic Mideval dress and go as Nancy from The Craft.

Thats the way I usually do if Halloween occurs on the weekend I will dress up every weekend day prior to the big day!  And since its on a Sunday, Friday and Saturday I am gonna be wearin' my costumes!









My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Trinidee

My theme for my Halloween Party is Pirates.My hubby is going to be a Pirate and I am going to be his wench.Iam usually a vampire .I love vampires but this year I swore not to be one again.My friend is barrowing my costume so I won't be temped to put it on.


----------



## Annea

I'm strangely adicted to dressing as a vampire, but made the break this year and I am going to be a ghost. A white lace dress from E-bay, white and fluorescent make-up and lots of creeping up on peo[8)]ple

Annea


----------



## Crazy

Heylo, im new.. halloween rocks 

ok.. anyway. im a lot less for the scary costumes and more for the ridiculous.. for instance, this year my best friend and i are going to be the bananas in pajamas. hehe.. well, i have a question, becuz im not sure if it will work. i dont have the pajamas yet, but ill find them. for the banana heads, what i think im gonna do is: find two yellow pillow cases (shouldnt be too hard) and draw eyes and smile on them. cut eyeholes, etc. stuff the top of the pillow case with cotton so it doesnt droop.. do you think this will look ok? kinda silly ill grant, but.. ya know


----------



## TERRORificTyler

I'm being pretty tame this year. I'm going with a very fancy pirate costume. Next year I will probably wear it again, but as a dead half dead skeleton pirate like in POTCB.


----------



## Wolfman

How is it, nothing gets "old" on Hallowe'en Night?

Wolfman


----------



## Annea

Last year my dad dressed up as Billy Mays from the info-mercials, the kids hated it, thought they were giong to be bored to death about oxy whatever or those tiny drill things[)]

Annea


----------



## CreepyKitty

ROFL thats great Annea!!! That is such an original idea! My husband and I make fun of that guy all the time for yelling while he was talking! 

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Annea

Yeah it worked really well and got the party off to a good start

Annea


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Taking a break from past years' costumes which were a zombie, a zombie butcher, a zombie with a brain exposed, and a zombie surgeon, I'm going classic Universal Horror this year: the Invisible Man.


----------



## whynotgrl666

johnny thats so cool im very into universal monsters stuff,i colloct it too--amy

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey thanks..........

Speaking of Universal I had the craziest experience this week. Remember a few years ago at CVS they sold those little plush stuffed animal monsters of Dracula, Frankenstein Monster, Bride of, Wolfman, Creature, Phantom, Hunchback, and the Mummy? Well, my wife had gotten me Mummy and Creature............so this week I go into a local Dollar Store to scope out the cheap Halloween stuff........I look down and see the remaining 6 characters!!! for a buck each (not the 5.99 originally). 

I can die happy................

In any event my 'costume' for my TOT'rs this year is my black suit, white shirt, black tie, white pocket square, my wrap around shades,white surgical guaze, white gloves, and a fake hypo needle. Being 6'5" and 300 lbs I scare quite easily.........


----------



## Luvin Rupert G.

i'm gonna be sally from the nightmare before christmas. i know that its not the best costume but hey, it funky and i like it. wut do u think of my costume?


----------



## CreepyKitty

Sally sounds like a great idea!! I thought the costume of that was very well done and cute.



"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## CreepyKitty

lol. Looks like my costume changed because I couldn't find the one I had originally posted. Husband went out and got this one for me today.

http://killbill.movies.go.com/images/wallpaper/elledriver_800.htm

What a great and original idea!

Little did I know that my other costume I had picked out is turned out to be one of the most popular ones of the season and it was sold out everywhere. I am also a person who likes to be different and I guess this is pretty dang different!

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## RedSonja

CreepyKitty, that's funny, I'm also doing a Kill Bill character this year. I'm doing Oren-Ishii (Lucy Liu's character). I'm really excited about it! I made the kimono myself, ordered me a samauri sword and I'm ready to go! A few friends and I are doing the Deadly Viper Squad. I have an Elle Driver and a Vernita Green. Also two of my friends are going to be my crazy 88 body guards, GoGo and Johhny Mo. Should be so much fun!! 

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## CreepyKitty

How awesome Sonja!! I bet you guys are going to look really cool! Yeah I about freaked when my Husband showed me that costume. lol. I was feeling bad because my fairy costume was sold out all over the place.

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Laurie Strode

CreepyKitty, 

I think this new costume is so much cooler than the fairy costume. I too wanted to be a fairy this year. I was going to make wings and the whole bit. But then my boyfriend pointed out to me that there were tons of wings at party city. We are going to his brother's halloween party, and he said I would be very sad if I came as a fairy and there was another fairy there. true.

Also, your nurse costume reminds me of the new sonic youth album, sonic nurse. rock.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Kill Bill outfit is sweet.


----------



## netsirk

Since having kids, I like to do a group costume. My son is a football player this year, daughter cheerleader, hubby a ref and I will be the hotdog seller. Kinda boring, but I figure I only have a couple more years before the kids insist on having complete individual costumes.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I like that group costume idea.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk

This year I will be going as Tuxedo Mask from the cartoon Sailor Moon. And it fits do to the fact that I will also be renewing my vows this Halloween as well. My back-up/Taking my daughter TOT costume is Robert Smith from the CURE.

Mr. Mxyztplk

“It’s really hard to want to chase somebody who smells that bad.” –Dib


----------



## Annea

Robert Smith is a great idea, he is weird in a really nice way

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## CreepyKitty

[:0][:0][:0]

I LOVE THE CURE!!

Just dont' come ToT by my house on Halloween dressed like that or no one may ever see you again. *evil grin*

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## togomor

My g/f and I are doing I Dream Of Jeannie. Sure, we found the perfect Air Force officer's dress jacket for me at the local thrift store for $5, but I'm convinced that had little to do with our (um, her?) final decision to do IDOJ. Rather, I think she was looking for any excuse to show off her belly after her recent successful diet. I have learned not to underestimate the decision-making power of the bare midriff.

I tried to convince her how cool it would be if we did a "present day" IDOJ - where Jeannie is still exactly the way she was (she's a Genie after all), but Major Nelson is all dead and zombified, so I could gross things up a bit and have some fun. I don't think she's falling for it though.


----------



## spooky little chick

I'm going to be an evil dead bride. I have a long black and red renaissance type dress and I have a black veil to wear on my head and I made a black bouquet of flowers to carry. I bought a big red spider on a black velvet choker to wear around my neck. I will wear white make-up on my face with red eyeshadow, black eyeliner, black lipstick, black fingernails and blood running down the sides of my mouth.

"Was that the boogie man?"
"As a matter of fact, it was."


----------



## KILLER CLOWN

I'm going as a killer clown like last year. I bought a killer clown outfit and used an old man head cap (it had a bald spot in front and hair sticking in the back) and sprayed the hair red. I painted my face with big red lips and black crosses around the eyes. Lastyear I went out with my friends and scared the She it out of people,and even made a kid cry.Also if your going as a killer clown use black around the eyes it works good.

"I'm the child of darkness, the eater of worlds." Pennywise the Clown


----------



## isis11571

I'm going as a Renaissance Vampiress,my daughter is a wicked fairy, my baby boys gonna be a bat he's two and already is flapping his wings, we're so proud! my husband and oldest son are going as nerds(no costume)lol
HAPPY HALLOWE'EN


----------



## ccscastle

Fangs; hair as high as elvira; boobs protruding out as far as I can even if I have to stuff 'em in a red and black dress with black flowy cape; Spiked laced up boots;big spider necklace; face painted white with blood dripping... a little costume I call Countess Corina


----------



## isis11571

cc sounds wonderfully vampy!!

Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that voice you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## RoseOfBlood76

Hey all, I'm new to this forum. I thought I'd let everyone know what my costume is. Basically, the same as every year. White contacts, fangs, crazy eye makeup. Vinyl pants and trench coat, with an evil shirt. I try to look scary, but always get the "you look so cool". It must be the contacts.


----------



## MrsMyers666

I'm dressing up 3 times this year. On Friday for work we are having a theme and unfortunately it is the 80's (if you have any ideas I asked for some in the Costume thread). On Saturday I'm going to the city (Chicago) and dressing up as a Zombie bride. It's a cool white and black dress with lace glove a veil that's shredded black and white and I have black and white hair spray, white face makeup and latex cuts and I'll put stage blood in the cuts. For Sunday I like to hand out the candy dressed up since my house is all decorated I like to become part of the decorations so I'll either do something zombie again, but different than the bride or I'll be Michael for the day. Make up is easier though.

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## CreepyKitty

Hello MrsMyers666!! Its nice to meet another girl Slasher fan! I am a HUGE Freddy Freak and I have been Freddy for Halloween for the past 5 or 6 years! So its really cool to meet someone else that also dresses as thier fav slasher! Keep it up! 

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## MrsMyers666

I dressed up as Jason my freshman year high school, then a gargoyle Soph. and Michael Jr. and Sr. years. I actually don't understand why it freaks people out so much, I just tilt my head and they go crazy.

Slasher girl fans are the best. Plus they make great date movies, except for the fact that we don't need the guy for "protection" during the movie.

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## SumrCFD

I am going as a comic book character called Dawn. She was the covergirl for the old Cry For Dawn comics but eventually ended up in her own book. The artist is Joseph Michael Lisner and his site can be found here:
http://www.linsner.com/index.asp

I already answered on another thread and there are a couple of pics posted that shows the concept for the makeup and some of the props:

? on latex, fake climbing rose, chain
http://www.halloweenforum.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4869

I can't wait to go clubbing! 

Summer

I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------



## RedSonja

Wow, Summer, you're a brave girl!! 

"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## MrsMyers666

Summer....that costume looks great. I hope it's not cold where you live though. LOL

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## SumrCFD

I won't be wearing anything so revealing. I am going with a sleeveless floor length velvet gown. Maybe after a lot of surgery and a way to make me 20 again I will run around in a corset and heels. LOL


I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------



## RoseOfBlood76

Wow, you all sound like you have great costumes. Are any of you guys or girls wearing contacts besides me? I'm starting to feel like an outcast here.


----------



## MrsMyers666

I would love to get the colored contacts. A set of red and a set of white. I just don't want to pay that much for them. The cheapest I've seen is about $100 for a pair. My every day contacts barely cost that for 6 months worth. Plus you have to take care of them for a year so they don't dry out that means changing the solution every month, possibly more often depending on where you live. And if you already have prescription contacts what if your prescription changes by the next year. I wish there was a way I could safely dye my contacts I already have. Anyone know of a way?

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## SumrCFD

No contacts this year, but definately for next. I do wish I could afford some emerald green ones to go with my soon to be dyed to red hair (from blonde).

I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------



## Mandy

I'm going to be an Evil Amy Brown Fairy!!!!! I got some black and dark blue fairy wings and fairy ear prosthetics. I'm going to get some striped over the knee stockings.I'm gonna dress in all black (don't know exactly what yet) and wear knee high black boots. I got very very long black nails. I'm going to "punk" my hair out (since I have very short hair anyways)and add some cool stuff. Like goth makeup and maybe some blue or bright red stripes in my hair....I'll see about the details later.... If any of you don't know who Amy Brown is you can check out her fairys here : www.amybrownart.com just go to galleries!!!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## pad113

My daughter hosts a large adult Halloween Party each year. Last year my oldest daughter and her husband came asOxxy and Sharon Osbourne and then my #3 daughter and her husband dresses as Kelly and Jack Osbourne. It was cute because my oldest daughter didnt know so it was a cute surprise. We had lots of fun with that. 

This year we decided to coordinate a little bit. And we are having a "Monster Bash" There are 11 of us.

So we are going to come as "The Addams and Munsters Get It On".

We have couples splitting up and coming as opposite pairs.

We have Lily and Gomez
Morticia and Herman
Grandmama and Grandpa Munster (me and my husband)
Fester and Itt
Lurch and Wednesday
Marilyn

and my 11 year old grandson will be there for an hour or so and is coming as Eddie Munster.


----------



## Menstruella

> quote:_Originally posted by ceenspots_
> 
> However, I'm pregnant this year, but not big enough that it is really obvious, but too big for my normal clothes.


Ditto... So I figured why not go as a Mummy. Hooray for horrid pun abuse. Probably more of a FrankenMummy, tho- shroud-dress, neat nylons, and heels. But... I was wondering if anyone has ideas for make-up. I've never been overly wonderful with make-up, and usually use half art supplies, half make-up.

Melancholy Baby died from an overdose of time or cold turkey withdrawl of breath. WSB


----------



## Vikeman

This year for our party, I will be a evil clown and my wife will be a old hag looking for her husband. We got our mask from screamteam and can't wait to try them on. I think we'll try to put them on this weekend, so we will know how long it will take. My mom made my clown suit and a cloak for my wife to wear over a wedding dress. She will be wandering around looking for the man who left her at the alter. Kind of ironic, since we got married last year at our party. I hoping to be able to set on the front porch and look like a prop. I'll try and scare a few of our friends as they come in.

_________________________

Vampires, Mummies and the Holy Ghost- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## LHALLOW

This year I am going to be a ghost, kind of FCG looking. Using the cheesecloth, white gloves, white hair with blue streaks. I am thinking about trying the ice fx kit for my makeup. 
I'm actually more excited about helping my husband with this makeup. He's going to be a burn victim.

http://photos.yahoo.com/lhallow
"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!"


----------



## jolly rogers

I always have a hard time deciding, and don't have much cash, but want to be something different. Last year I was Micheal Jackson. This year I decided: Mr. Rogers (oohh... scary). Sweater, tie, shirt, slacks... check, check, check, check. White stuff for hair and hand puppet... check check.
[?]
Tell me guys, is this a good costume or just stupid?


----------



## jolly rogers

I always have a hard time deciding, and don't have much cash, but want to be something different. Last year I was Micheal Jackson. This year I decided: Mr. Rogers (oohh... scary). Sweater, tie, shirt, slacks... check, check, check, check. White stuff for hair and hand puppet... check check.
[?]
Tell me guys, is this a good costume or just stupid?


----------



## Newt

Well, I personally have not wore this but I made the costume twice..
My friend who likes to be on the adult edge with her humour asked for my help.. So I instructed her to buy these supplies..
1. A box large enough that she could move around and sit down comfortably.
2. A battery operated alarm clock preferably with a glow in the dark or light up face,
3. A battery operated camping light, the type that runs off a 9 volt battery and has a little lampshade that looks like a table light. Make sure that neither the lamp nor the claocks on/off switch is located on the BOTTOM of these props.Very important!
4. A roll of the woodgrain look contact paper.

I had on hand, duct tape, spray paint (whatever color you prefer), hot glue gun and an extra drawer pull or knob.
so I assemble the box using the duct tape only on the inside, then cut out a head hole in the center maybe a little more towards what would be the front.
mark where her shoulder would be, remove her, cut out arm holes, this may take 2-4 fittings to be sure there is enough arm clearance for raising drink to mouth etc...
Then cut out panels from all 4 sides to make it look table like, spray paint the legs and lower part of the top no need to cover the top of the box it will be covered with contact paper.
Then cover the top and around the top edge with the contact paper to make it look like a table top.
use a peice of the cardboard that you cut out from the side panel to make a 'drawer' paint it the same color as the table, apply to the front with hot glue.
punch a samll hole through the 'drawer' to the inside of the box and screw on the drawer pull or handle, you may have to touch the back edge of the handle with hot glue to make it stick to the drawer.
reinsert your friend for the final placemant of items on the table top..
put alarm clock and lamp on the table top to get correct placement then hot glue them into place.
Friend wears dark comfortable clothing takes her decorated box with her before going into the party turns on her clock and lamp and puts on box, walks around party..drinks a few drinks and inevitably the question arises..._What are you?_ her reply..*I'm a One night stand* usually to much laughter..

"They mostly come out at night...mostly."


----------



## Scuzlebutt

I'm going to be a Ring Wraith from Lord Of The Rings. Here is my costume:

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10036&pos=2

I suppose since it is in her Gallery Kitty has already posted it.


----------



## thehalloweenqn

> quote:_Originally posted by RoseOfBlood76_
> 
> Wow, you all sound like you have great costumes. Are any of you guys or girls wearing contacts besides me? I'm starting to feel like an outcast here.


I have gray contacts that I wear every day anyway so I might just go back to my natural brown. Naaaahhhh, gonna keep the gray! lol



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## strangegypsygirl

hi everyone,

i have had my costume finished and ready to go since sept 1. i am going as a she devil, i am going to wear a short black strapless mini dress with a red sheer floor lenght coat over it, it will look really hot with my knee high black leather boots. i am doing my hair up with red and black med sized feathers. my fiance is going as Gene Simmons, and my 2 year old daughter is going as a little black cat. i think we will make a really awsome trio.[:X]


----------



## CreepyKitty

First off, Welcome to the forum strangegypsygirl!! Your family's costumes sound REALLY awesome! I am sure you guys will look great! Have a very Happy Halloween!



> quote:I have gray contacts that I wear every day anyway so I might just go back to my natural brown. Naaaahhhh, gonna keep the gray! lol


Halloweenqn - Thats so awesome! I also have a set of purple contacts I wear year round! I have to because if I don't I am so blind I can't see my hand in front of my face! lol. So might as well make them fun if I HAVE to wear them!


"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## boogiebarb

I am going to be "Little Dead Ridinghood" and my hubby is going to be a twisted Werewolf with a mullet. He's going to carry around a Chinese menu and a pina colada, ala Warren Zevon's "Werewolves of London." Don't know if I will have time to print up a T-shirt that says "Trader Vic's" on it. My character will have some wolf claw marks on her face. I was originally going to just be a slutty red ridinghood, but Dead Ridinghood is so much punnier. So I will still wear my slutty outfit with red fishnets and garter belt, cleavage, a poofy (but messy) blond wig, black nails, pasty makeup and dark circles under my eyes. Should be a tempting combo for all you necropheliacs out there, LOLOLOL.[]

Our theme for our party is "Twisted Storybook Characters" or Scarey Tales.

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------

